# ISO advice of how much is enough food!



## catholiver (Aug 1, 2018)

We have a 15 week old, toy poodle, male, 5# who we've had for almost two weeks. We've never had such a small dog so I'm wondering how much food is enough. Plus he's a silly little thing who'll grab a piece or two of kibble and run in the room where we are to eat it.

He's eating about 1/4 cup a day of good quality kibble for small dogs. He started out so reluctant to eat that I've been free feeding which seems to works fine. Today I can tell he'll eat more so I've added about 1/8c more to his bowl. In addition, in the AM and PM I give him maybe a tablespoon of one of those fancy-dancy  canned foods which he likes quite a lot.

The vet commented that he's a bit too thin but not hugely so.

Any suggestions or comments about what your experiences have been with a little kids? Oh and he's got loads of energy so I'm not at all worried that he's sick

Thanks in advance
Cath


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

1/4 cup a day sounds about right but growing puppies will go through periods where they will eat lots during a growth spurt and then no so much. 

Though I find giving set mealtimes helps a lot with potty training in other words I don't free feed.

My toy boy will be a year old next week


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If he is happy and healthy and gaining weight he is probably eating enough - puppies are notorious for being ravenously hungry when they are in a growth spurt and ho-hum about food in between. You might try staying with him while he eats - sit down with a cup of coffee and keep him company, for example - so that he is not distracted by rushing off to find you, although many dogs like to carry food to a softer surface to eat. If you have not already done so read up on the symptoms of hypoglycaemia - he is past the high risk age, but it is alays good to be prepared with small pups.

eta Snap, Twyla!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm you do always have wonderful advise, and you are so right about keeping company with some pups Leonard was one, a true mamma's boy ate better if I was near in the early days.


----------



## catholiver (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks. The running off with the kibble is a 'game' of his that he does even when we're standing right there  I'm definitely there at the AM/PM wet food and often during the day. I will tap my finger on the bowl, move the kibble to the center. He'll still grab a piece and run to one spot in the adjacent living room and look at us with just the happiest expression. I'm already feeling better about the amount. Thanks.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Can't respond to your question about how much to feed because it's been many years since I had a tpoo. I like to feel my dog's ribs regularly so I can be certain that she is well fed, not over or under fed - then I can adjust her meal size accordingly. There are charts on line that explain what a healthy dog should feel like.

I had a tpoo that insisted on carrying all her kibble over to the dining room carpet to eat it there on the carpet instead of in her bowl. This habit only ended when I switched to her home cooked wet food. She had me trained to vacuum often. Hopefully you can break your dog's habit now by standing there and perhaps blocking access to the carpet. I will admit it's cute to watch them carry their kibble to eat on the carpet. If it annoys you, you need to stop him now.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy eats on the rug in the sitting room - I put a washable cloth down for her, It started when Poppy joined us - Poppy gobbles while Sophy eats slowly, and Sophs quickly made it clear that she would prefer to eat where I was around to ensure Poppy didn't try to muscle in. It does get raised eyebrows from visitors though, when they see me spreading a white damask napkin for her - they just happen to be the right size, past their best and easy to wash!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I had to stay with my Standard when he ate or he would be too distracted. Its now our routine but then I know he is finished and we had out potty times set down quite well from the beginning.


----------



## Zara (Jul 4, 2018)

My ZARA is 15 weeks old and she eats 1/4 daily...one kibble at a time!! Smh...I cannot with her ?


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a fussy puppy  He was, and sometimes still is, driving me to drink.

When I brought him home at 4 months he hated his food and only ate to sustain himself. Then I found that he loved Primal freeze dried raw, and followed the feeding instructions on their website for his age & weight, plus I checked with the vet as to the amount of calories he should be getting a day. Until last month, I was giving him 250 (or so), or trying to, per day. Last month she told me to drop him down to 190. 

So I didn't go by measuring quantity, but by calories. Each Primal nugget is around 50 calories depending upon the protein, and is about 1/4 cup of food. I would give him at least 2 per meal, and mostly 2.5 per meal.


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

catholiver said:


> Thanks. The running off with the kibble is a 'game' of his that he does even when we're standing right there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dog Ginger did the same thing. Grab the food and run to the next room. But then she would throw it for herself and chase it. She could play with one piece of food for up to five minutes.?

I free feed my dogs, so I don’t know how much is enough. But I think the dogs know for themselves how much they need to eat.
Unless it’s treats or something.


----------



## catholiver (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice/suggestions. Hopefully we're on the right track. He's currently eating about 1/2 cut twice a day of high quality canned food with chicken mixed. And we're free feeding the kibble which he continues to think is just the best game to run into the living room with it where we are. I'd say he's at around 3/4 cup a day of that and is much more interested in it than he was. We go back to the vet on Tues. so will see re weight. Hopefully he's gained a pound.


----------

